
In Search of Types (2014) [pdf] - luu
https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/srk21/research/papers/kell14in-author-version.pdf
======
lewisjoe
A must-read piece for people trying to understand language design theoretics.
The paper clearly talks about all the perspectives around the word _type_ ,
and then discusses the ambiguity in the usage of the term.

Was very helpful to decrypt what people mean by type under different contexts.

------
js8
For a while, I felt the same thing. I commented about it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21788429)

I am not sure how my classification maps to that of author's. In particular, I
think his classification omits dynamic dispatch.

